# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Modern & Near-Future Street Tiles

## Cherno

Update Nov 2015: All files are now available here: http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...hlight=Streets

Hello,

I created a set of near-future and modern city street tiles, nothing fancy but since there ain't too many of those around I thought I'd make them available to the public.

These were originally designed for a Cyberpunk 2020 framework for Maptools.

All tiles are available plain for modern use and with blue lights lining the streets for a cyberpunkish look.

Also included is the PSD file which I used to create all the tiles, so in that file is everything you need to create your own tiles, even some instructions are included in the "data" layergroup.

In any case, if you have any ideas for stuff that is missing, please tell me and I will try to incorporate it into the next version. I will even do custom work if you need one specific tile for your campaign, maybe with a certain marking or something.

Here's how to use the tiles:

After extracting, there is the main folder with all tiles plus the PSD file and a folder "Lights" which has copies of all tiles, only with curb lights.

All tiles follow a simple naming scheme to quickly find what you're looking for: 


First digit:
I = Straight Road
L = L-shaped Turn
T = T-crossing
X = X-crossing

Second digit:
N = Narrow street, for suburbs and side streets, alleys etc.
W = Wide street, for main roads and highways

Other keywords:

Asphalt (plain road without sidewalk)
VTOL (VTOL landing spot)
Plaza (plain sidewalk without and road or curb, as well as some decorative asphalt spots in the middle... For putting a potted plant or something in it.

I recommend first doing a basic street layout, then placing special street tiles for pedestrian crossing etc, and then adding a 3 square wide sidewalk along all roads.

Even better would be to create your city grid in your favourite graphics editing program, this way you can easily add grunge and trash etc. without having to worry about tiling issues.

Comments welcome! (Via PM or eMail: "chernoskill (at) gmx (dot) net".

Have fun building your city  :Wink: 

Cherno

Streets_ChernoV1

[spoiler=] [/spoiler]

[spoiler=][/spoiler]

----------


## Terokai

Neat! thanks for this

----------


## Cherno

The most current versions of the files are available here:

http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...hlight=Streets

----------


## narhund

Awesome tiles, and thanks for making them available for people to use!

----------

